# Ped pet classes and non GCCF recognized breeds



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi all,

This is probably a silly question but could someone please explain the stages a breed of cat has to go through before it is recognized by the GCCF or TICA.

Also, if some one owns a pedigree pet which is not a GCCF affiliated breed, could it be entered into the ped pet classes? 

For example someone on this forum mentioned Khao Manee cats on another thread. It sparked my interest and I've had a look at this breed and found that it is very new to the UK. As far as I can see they are only recognized by the TCA. So what outlet could these owners use for showing their cats and helping it become more recognized in the UK?

Thanks!


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Hi

Not entirely sure about the new breed path but sure others on here can help. As regards the Pedigree Pet question the answer is yes, it would be eligible for the pet ped classes.

Carol


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

In times past, booking an Exhibition pen for new breeds was the way to go. Not in competition, you would have a double pen for two or more cats (no kittens), decoreate the pen as you wish, plus the facility to put up information boards and have the means to publicise the new breed in that way. And stand around your pen all day answering queries and questions.

So while you may now be allowed to show them as a Ped Pet, you would not have the same ability to put any publicity material on the pen or even have them judged as what they are... under GCCF rules.

Nothing to stop you having one or two on Exhibition though, and a third cat in Ped Pet....


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Actually I am not sure you can show a non recognised breed as a pedpet? I would check this with the GCCF. In my dim and distant memory I seem to remember it had to be a recognised breed so as to prevent people showing munchkins and scottish folds at GCCF shows - two breeds the GCCF will not recognise due to the genetic deformities and health issues ....

Of course recognised doesn't mean at full champ status - once the cats are registrable with GCCF they are recognised and then have to go through the steps of assessment, provisional stages on their progession path. Dozymoo the procedure for progression and recognition is in the GCCF rulebook


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

I think you are probably right to a point, Soupie, BUT, it is not made clear in schedules. Most put very little definition etc and even the Supreme simply stated "Cats of pedigree appearance, with known, unknown, full or half pedigree backgrounds. They may be registered or unregistered but neither registration numbers or prefixes may be used when entering a show".

I think the GCCF website makes it a bit clearer, the definition of a pedigree Pet is "A Pedigree Pet is normally a pedigree cat that does not conform closely enough to the Breed Standard to be eligible to be shown in the pedigree classes or is a rescued cat with no papers. " which _ implies_ only GCCF registerable cats but doesn't actually _specify _it.

I think this is probably the only bit that would bar certain breeds - "Owners are reminded that Section 4 Rule 4c applies to Pedigree Pets; this is stated in Section Two Rule 5h2.

Section 4 Rule 4c
Exhibits which have been declawed, together with polydactyls, folded ears, curly tails and any other abnormality are not acceptable exhibits and a duty veterinary surgeon is instructed to reject them."

This, to my mind, would indicate possible acceptance of non-GCCF registered breeds but would exclude the likes of the Munchkin or other breeds unacceptable to the GCCF as opposed to simply not yet at registration level.

Carol


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi Carol

Ues I said it was dim and distant lol - I agree that rule will cover a fair number of non accepted breeds and prevent them from being shown as ped pets 



Dozymoo

I am led to believe the Khao Manee and Australian Mist will soon have breed numbers if not already and I understand the Ragamuffins are capable of being registered now although not yet be shown at Assessment stage. 

Both the Khao Manee and Australian Mist are being shown on exhibition to raise their profile - the Selkirks did this a lot before they could be shown and many of the now longstanding breeders got into the Selkirks because they saw them at shows on exhibition 

As I said the rule book sets out the stages but I think there is a brief explanation on the Selkirk site under the history section .... it involves having a certain number of breeders, certain numbers of cats being registered and then working up by showing through assessment and provisional status.

Soupie


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks very much, you've been very helpful. I'm obviously very new to showing and I was interested to see how this process works.  I've had another look at the Selkirk site and I think I've basically worked it out by looking at the "news" section.

As a very simplistic breakdown then, would I be right in thinking that a breed, providing it conforms to GCCF rules and has no genetic deformities, starts off by being shown in Exhibition Pens? From there they move through prelimilary, and provisional status, with a certain number of cats having to qualify at each stage before being allowed to compete at Championship status?

Seeing as Selkirk's have been in the UK since 2002 and they achieved Champion status in 2009, I'm finding it hard to recognise if that is a long time or a short time. In term of paperwork and processes, 7 years seems like a very long time for a "bureaucratic" process to be completed but in term of introducing and establishing a whole new breed to the UK it seems like an incredibly short time. 

I've had a look for the complete GCCF rule book online but I can't seem to locate it. Am I correct in thinking I should call them up and ask to buy a copy? 

Forgive me again if this is a daft question but when you see "Assessment Classes" on show schedules, are these the classes for non-Championship breeds (I do under-stand that this could just mean a recognised breed with an un-regognised coat colour)

Thanks again  x


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Hiya

It was a very short time for a completely new breed! 

The first imports came in early 2002 with the first litter born later that year and we had achieved the criteria by August 2008 to be progressed and progession was passed in October 2008 to allow the breed to be championship status from June 2009 the start of the new show year. In effect it was 6 years from first litter to having met requirements....

It's not just a case of showing either and having the qualifying cats - you need to have a certain number of breeders and cats being registered etc etc I don't have my rule book with me unfortunately to give you chapter and verse but a simplistic breakdown in respect of the showing side is:

The breed is allotted a breed number and allowed to be shown on exhibition at shows

The breed is granted preliminary recognition and can be shown in assessment classes at shows and if meet standard of points are awarded merits - if 5 kittens in a class and all of standard all will receive merits. You need 15 cats with 4 merits each from different judges (only 2 of which can be earned as a kitten) to progress to intermediate/provisional status. There are other requirements as I have said above in respect of number of breeders etc etc Selkirks were able to be shown at Merit Status from June 2004 if I recall correctly.

At Intermediate/provisional status, kittens compete for 1st and BOB awards but kitten wins don't count to progression. You need 20 cats with 3 ICs each from different judges to count towards progression to championship status. Only 1 IC is awarded to in each of the male adult, female adult, male neuter and female neuter classes and is withheld if winning cat not up to SOP like CCs and PCs etc. Again you have to show other things too such as enough breeders and cats being registered etc etc! Our progression document was BIG - I know as I typed a great deal of it  Selkirks were able to be shown for ICs from June 2007 and due to the numbers on the bench we achieved 23 qualifying cats by 9th August 2008 in time for us to prepare and submit the application so we could show for CCs and PCs from June 2009.

Once you have achieved that you can progress to championship status which is the normal CCs and PC etc etc 

Hope that helps! 

Soupie


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Well my memory was worse than yours, Soupie, LOL, I had to look it up!

Re Selkirks, yes, they did exceptionally well to get to champ status so quickly, there are other breeds, and other colours in other breeds, who have been around longer but are still not there, or who took longer to get there, which says a tremendous amount about the dedication, determination and willingness of the Selkirk breeders and exhibitors to get out there and work together for the good of the breed. Sadly with some other breeds there has been a distinct lack of co-operation within "the ranks", and as many people working together as possible is essential as you don't only need enough breeders breeding good quality cats that conform to the SOP but also a large number of exhibitors getting their cats out there as well. I think the Selkirk people should be proud of the way they all strove together to get their beloved breed "up there" so quickly!


----------



## Aysha-Zen (Oct 11, 2008)

Hi all

In reply to the post below...

The Khao Manee are not only recognised in TCA. They are now at registration only status in TICA, and we will be applying for recognition to the GCCF in time for the next Exec meeting. We have exhibited Khao Manee at a few shows now in the UK.

There are now 5 Khao Manees in the UK, including a stud, and another three girls and 1 boy sceduled to arrive in June 2010.

Further info The Khao Manee Cat Club

Chrissy
--------------------
Chrissy Russell
Hon Secretary Khao Manee Cat Club
The Khao Manee Cat Club



Dozymoo said:


> Hi all,
> 
> For example someone on this forum mentioned Khao Manee cats on another thread. It sparked my interest and I've had a look at this breed and found that it is very new to the UK. As far as I can see they are only recognized by the TCA. So what outlet could these owners use for showing their cats and helping it become more recognized in the UK?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi Soupie and Carol, 

Thank you both very much for explaining that to me. It really is fascinating, and when you get down to the details it really does go to show just what a fab job Selkirk breeders have done - I do love those curlies by the way! 

I'll have to buy myself a GCCF rule book to get more up to speed. At the moment I still getting a little confused by the basic British open classes but I'd love to know more about the ins and outs of the system.



Aysha-Zen said:


> The Khao Manee are not only recognised in TCA. They are now at registration only status in TICA, and we will be applying for recognition to the GCCF in time for the next Exec meeting. We have exhibited Khao Manee at a few shows now in the UK.


My apologies, I didn't realise they were already at registration only with TICA. You must be excited about the future for this breed in the UK. I'll be looking out for your cats in the future...


----------

